

www.apple.com now crashes Safari - paulvs

On an iOS 7.1.2, go to www.apple.com, see the event clock, wait a minute and a new page to load automatically, and Safari crashes.
======
fredbrown
The redirect to:

[http://www.apple.com.edgesuite.net/live/](http://www.apple.com.edgesuite.net/live/)

is lame. It looks amateur.

------
hardened_ones
Things happen at Apple's Event. ;)

------
anigbrowl
':-.

